# How to tell if rabbit has broken bone?



## fender32 (Feb 22, 2007)

My rabbit is a very squirmy one. I had him outside running and playing, and as the sun was going down i picked him up, and he jumped out of my arms and landed on the lawn. I think I was about 2-3 feet up. This made me worry. He is a little worked up, but doesn't seem to be hurt. He's using all legs fine, is washing his face with his 2 front legs, and he seems exhausted, but not in pain. His pupils aren't dilated either.

I just want to make sure, what are the signs if he has a broken bone?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 22, 2007)

If he had a broken bone, he would most likely beat least favoring the hurt leg. Rabbits can get minor sprain sand bruises too, which would heal faster. But since he's not favoring a leg and not acting like he's in pain (not eating, acting depressed, etc) I'd say he was just spooked.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Feb 23, 2007)

Be verycareful when you pick up your bun. Most buns don't like to be picked up and some will jump. 

They can also dislocate their hips (I think) when they hit the ground and I've read on this board that one bun hit his front teeth, which later abscessed. You don't want that.


But as statedearlier,you bun would be favoringthe paw that was hurting and would not apply it's weight on it, if the bun was hurting.


----------



## fender32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, he seems to be doing alright. He has no change in habits or general hyperactivity, (He's still jumping around in the cage and using all feet.) I checked his front teeth, they seem to be alright, although i am no vet. He is eating though, which probably means his teeth are fine.

The reason why he jumped out of my hands (I've had him for half a year now, he doesn't mind being held normally.) he gets very excited when he is outside and his pulse quickens, and he knows when I'm trying to take him inside and will try to get away from me. I will remember to hang on to him a little better next time.

cheers! :bunnydance:


----------

